# Mochi ice cream recipe?



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Mochi ice cream. It's probably one of my favorite desserts. Does anyone know of any recipes where I can find how to make easy, authentic Mochi ice cream? I will probably experiment with the flavors a bit and try to find a flavor that I like best. Any help appreciated. I found one, http://www.recipezaar.com/151186, but I am not sure what 100g of rice flour or whatever equals to in cups. I'm guessing it's like a 1/2 - 1 cup? Are there any other recipes that you would reccomend trying? Any help appreciated.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you mean the dessert where a ball of mochi has ice cream in its center? I love those! I never tried to make one though. 

As far as the measurments go, 100g is definitely a weight, where cups are in volume. From what I've been reading by Alton Brown, he is a big advocate for weighing flour instead of going by volume, since 1 cup of flour can vary in weight considerbly. I think I agree with him. I'd just get a scale and put 100 grams of glutinous rice flour in your recipe. 

And let us know how it turns out! This sounds like a great recipe.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes! One of those! :lips: Thank you. I better get one of those scales. Just one more question- what kind of flavors of Mochi do you like best? Just wondering.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

My favorites are green tea and Azuki bean.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Azuki bean? I've never heard of that.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Perhaps you've heard of "red bean paste" which is made from azuki beansURL] and is quite commonly found in Asian desserts.

You might be interested in [url=http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/search.php?searchid=336745]existing threads here at ChefTalk regarding scales as well.[/URL]


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yes! Thank you! I've heard of red bean paste before. I'll check out some of the food scales threads right now.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

Are you sure about that thread?


Red bean paste is some good stuff. My Thai girlfriend refuses to eat any meal I make with beans in it. Ever see somebody eat chili and spit out all the beans? It is quite a sight. She grew up eating beans only with dessert and can't stand them any other way.:roll:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Must have retained the results only in my browser. Look here:

Digital scale usage

Weights & Measures & Calibration

kitchen scales

baking scale


----------



## pc0158 (Dec 13, 2006)

For rice flour, there are 6.7 cups per kilogram, or 2/3 cup per 100 grams.

Note that flours can easily be packed differently, so this is probably more of an average. Rice flour is fairly dense, so it may not vary as much as wheat flours do.


----------

